# Beetle Proof Bomb



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

It seems that Drevim felt it necessary to take it upon himself to replace some cigars I received that had some beetle issues. But he couldn't just send me any cigars, he sent some of the nicest cigars I have ever received. There are definately a few cigars in the package that I have never had.
View attachment 9075

Thank you so much for this bomb Ian. It was totally unnecessary, and uncalled for. But so is the way of Club Stogie. I will definately PIF next time I get the chance.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Ohhh, nice replacement:dr


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

WTG, Ian.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Way to step up Ian. Enjoy the smokes Zack!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Awesome hit.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow, that's fantastic... I LOVE Davidoffs.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

That is one awesome bomb. That looks like an anejo shark. :dr 

Well done Drevim!

Sorry to hear about your beetle problem.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice !!!

Great selection you sent Ian !!

Enjoy Zack.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Go Ian Go! 

Gotta love the BOTLs around here. Way above & beyond to make amends (even when they aren't always necessary).


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

doctorcue said:


> Go Ian Go!
> 
> Gotta love the BOTLs around here. Way above & beyond to make amends (even when they aren't always necessary).


Agreed 100%. There are many fellas here that have done more for me than I could ever do for another. Drevim gets added to that list.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

pretty sweet:dr


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

WTG man , nice to see someone step up and make things right for Zach.



Enjoy Zach, those cigars look solid (no holes)  



You deserve it bro, your a good guy and no one derserves to get cigars like you did.


Shawn


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Awesome job Ian! Excellent way to hook a fella up!!


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Very nice, those are awesome looking sticks :dr


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Super set of sticks for a hit Ian !!!! Enjoy'em Zach


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Very well done Ian


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Awesome job Ian! Those old ******** from AR-CAN-SAW deserve to be slapped around a little.. . Congrats Zach!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Awsome looking selection! Great hit with a purpose!

Too bad mine were ok...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Ian is such a sweetheart eh Zack? Maybe thats why he drinks those girly drinks. WTG Ian, nice job my friend. Oh yeah, congrats Zack.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

floydp said:


> Ian is such a sweetheart eh Zack? *Maybe thats why he drinks those girly drinks.* WTG Ian, nice job my friend. Oh yeah, congrats Zack.


Is he easy as well.....might need to herf before long.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

very nice


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Ians a class act,no matter what Dave says! Enjoy Zach,that #9 is a all time favorite :dr


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

You are more than welcome Zach!!! Hope you enjoy those. Hate to see bad things happen to good people, and the Jungle has a way of taking care of its own  

Frank needs to bite his tongue, or I may have to dig up that photo of him sipping wine with his pinky out. I got your girly drink, buddy!!!! (But we definitely need to get together and herf, regardless  )


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

That was very nice of Drevin. Enjoy your smokes.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Good look'n smokes, nice hit! :w


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

Very nice gesture!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

drevim said:


> Hate to see bad things happen to good people, and the Jungle has a way of taking care of its own


:tpd: That's right! 

Enjoy Zack!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

WTG Ian. Enjoy the beetle free smokes Zack.

CBF:w


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

ComicBookFreak said:


> WTG Ian. Enjoy the beetle free smokes Zack.
> 
> CBF:w


Look at you acting all innocent. Another bomb seemed to land.
View attachment 9087

Thanks for the awesome smokes Brent. Totally uncalled for. Thanks for the thought.

I smell a RAT and its not me!!!!!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Sweet, someone else helping out a fellow Gorilla. 


WTG CBF



Enjoy Zack



Shawn


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nice shot, Brent. Way to get your freak on...


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice hit Brent!!!! Some of those look to be awfully old though, so maybe all the bugs are already dead...:r


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Look at you acting all innocent. Another bomb seemed to land.
> 
> Thanks for the awesome smokes Brent. Totally uncalled for. Thanks for the thought.
> 
> I smell a RAT and its not me!!!!!


You are more than welcome Zach. Enjoy the smokes, you more than deserve them.

As far as rats, when you find one there ts usually more. 

CBF:w


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice one Brent! Zach, enjoy the fruits!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

ComicBookFreak said:


> As far as rats, when you find one there is usually more.
> 
> CBF:w


 hehehehehehe 

Shawn


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

ComicBookFreak said:


> You are more than welcome Zach. Enjoy the smokes, you more than deserve them.
> 
> As far as rats, when you find one there ts usually more.
> 
> CBF:w


Now you are the Riddler, eh?


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Very nice hit! Look tasty:dr . The last LFD I had kicked my a$$. Enjoy em Zach!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> hehehehehehe
> 
> Shawn


:tpd:


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

It seems that this is not over yet. Some bastages just dont know when to quit.

I would like to apologize to Bigwaved, he sent an awesome bomb and I didnt have my camera, so no pic. I can promise he went about and beyond.

I also recieved packages from Pnoon and Resipsa. Seems there was quite a team effort involved. I would like to get to the bottom of this before long.
Pnoon's Bomb
View attachment 9115

Pesipsa's Bomb
View attachment 9116


Thanks to all you guys from the bottom of my heart. CS is full of generosity but this is crazy. You guys are the best.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

WTG guys, you all make me so proud to be a member  


Enjoy Zack, seems like buying Beetle infested sticks are the way to go :r j/k.



Shawn


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Here Zach, I'll get to the bottom of this for you....

Your a great guy, who got a bad deal. I think I said in the original comment in this thread....



drevim said:


> Hate to see bad things happen to good people, and the Jungle has a way of taking care of its own


*
Done deal!!!!*

 

Now enjoy the smokes!!!!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Vic, did you write your note over a bed of gravel?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> It seems that this is not over yet. Some bastages just dont know when to quit.
> 
> I would like to apologize to Bigwaved, he sent an awesome bomb and I didnt have my camera, so no pic. I can promise he went about and beyond.
> 
> ...


Glad to help, Zack. Enjoy the smokes.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Very nice guys, WTG! 

Seems there is one gone missing.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

There are more???? I am gonna need a new humidor.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> There are more???? I am gonna need a new humidor.


I know of at least one more that should have been there.  I'll give it a couple of days, then re-send.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

this isn't finished yet,  Zach enjoy them! Like Ian and others said, you didn't deserve what happenned, and the jungle repaired itself!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> this isn't finished yet,


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Vic, did you write your note over a bed of gravel?


I'm LEFT HANDED!!!!!!! On thanksgiving my Mom needed my social security number for something. My father grabs the pad and says " here let me write it". I think he wanted to avoid what he frequently refers to as "my left handed bullshit", :r


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> this isn't finished yet,


o 

Shawn


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> I'm LEFT HANDED!!!!!!! On thanksgiving my Mom needed my social security number for something. My father grabs the pad and says " here let me write it". I think he wanted to avoid what he frequently refers to as "my left handed bullshit", :r


I feel your pain. I am goofy footed too. My assumption is that you are using your left foot, since there is no way your hand can be that uncoordinated.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> I feel your pain. I am goofy footed too. My assumption is that you are using your left foot, since there is no way your hand can be that uncoordinated.


well, I do use my left foot for some things......hey, isn't that a quarter on the floor behnd you???? .:r :r


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

*WTF?????*

Stuff is still landing......nothing left of my house......cant feel my legs.........feed Jake.

Pictures to follow if I can locate my camera amongst the ruble. May hafta see if it landed in LeafHogs front yard.

Bombs from ShawnP and NCRadio landed today.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Here's the damage:

ShawnP's Bomb Also included were some awesome CD's not pictured because they are already in the CD changer.
View attachment 9137


NCRadioMan's Bomb
View attachment 9138


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I say, _"Screw the Beetles!!"

_Nice job everyone. Nothing like good gorillas swingin' in the stomp out an outbreak. 
_

_


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Glad it finally came bro 

Enjoy the smokes & CDs. Listen to the D yet?




Shawn


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

You know I'm jammin to it now............climb upon my fathful steed, gonna ride around gonna smoke some weed!!!!!!

Nothing like the D baby.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> You know I'm jammin to it now............climb upon my fathful steed, gonna ride around gonna smoke some weed!!!!!!
> 
> Nothing like the D baby.


O the dragon's balls were blazing as I stepped into his cave.

I sliced his F'n cockles with a long and shiny blade.

Twas I who F'd the dragon, F*** a LI say F*** a LOO.

And if you try to F*** with me then I will F*** you too.

D

Shawn


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Glad it finally arrived, but I noticed one missing? Did it die a quick death? If so, whatcha think?

Enjoy! :w


----------

